# Quering a json api from Ms Query



## pebster (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi
I need to call an API to return a physical Address from a service
I have tried using Data > New Query > From other Service > From Web

No matter how I fill out the Access Web content I get the same error 
"A web API key can only be specified when a web API key name is provided."

I wonder if someone could help with what needs filling in.

I have successful curl statement that works - Could I use Query to pull in the data to Excel?

[FONT=&quot]
curl --header X-AUTH-TOKEN: <APIKEY> --header Accept: application/json --request GET https://service.io/v4/company/gb/<companyid>/addresses.json?limit=10​[/FONT]











Ultimately I would like to be able to pull the addresses down based on the companyid variable.


----------



## ImkeF (Mar 11, 2017)

Check out these posts:
API Strategies with Power BI – Angry Analytics Blog
How to use Youtube API from Power Query – Part 1 – Excel and Power BI
https://chris.koester.io/index.php/2015/07/16/get-data-from-twitter-api-with-power-query/


----------

